# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الإسراء والمعراج إشراق الأنوار وظهور الأسرار

## دموع ماطرة

*قصة الإسراء والمعراج: هي قصة الوصول إلى الله، و قصه معرفة الله، وقصة إشراق الأنوار وظهور الأسرار بقلب اتصل بنور الله
وهي قصة الخروج من الظلمات إلي النور، وأيضاَ قصة المسافرين الذين يسافرون - ليس من بلادهم أو محافظاتهم - و لكن يسافرون من أنفسهم  وحظوظهم وشهواتهم وأهوائهم؛ إلى ربهم عز وجل
فكأنهم يقولون ما قاله الإمام أبو العزائم رضي الله عنه:


منى  أسافر  لا  من  كوني  الداني
أفردت  ربي لا  حورٍ  و ولدان


أي أسافر من نفسي وليس ممن حولي، فالسفر الحقيقي إلى الله كيف يبدأ؟، وكيف ينتهي؟، وما مكاشفاته؟، وأنواره؟، وتجلياته؟
كل هذا موجود في قصة الإسراء و المعراج، بل إن شئت قلت : كل هذا موجود في آية واحدة من كتاب الله عز وجل:


{سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلاً مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ } الإسراء1

كل شئ موجود في هذه الآية، من بداية القصة إلي نهايتها

فالإنسان منا يكون نائماَ - في بداية شأنه - عن الواجب عليه نحو مولاه، ولكنه يقظ لمطالب جسمه ونفسه، وشهواته، نائماً عن المطلب العالي للروح
والروح ليس لها مطلب منَّا، إلا مطلب واحد: أن تصلهـا بمبدعها ومنشئها عز وجل. فهي لا تريد أكلاَ، ولا شرباَ، ولا لفَّـاً، ولا دورانـاً بل كل ما تريده مطلبٌ واحدٌ:
أن تحظي بالفضل و الرضوان في معيَّة الحنَّـان المنَّـان عز وجل. وفي ذلك يقول الإمام أبو العزائم رضي الله عنه:


تحنُّ الروح للعليا و تهوى           منازل  أنسها  بعد   البيان
وعند شرابها للراح صرفا           تمزّق حجب أعراض الكيان


فالروح تحنُّ للمطالب العليا من الأنوار والأذكار والأسرار والفتوحات والمكاشفات، ولا تحن لأكل ولا شرب ولا نكاح، فهي لا تحنُّ إلا لجمال الله
أو أي شئ يتصل بكمال الله، لأنها منبع الكمالات فيك. لكن النفس لأن صفتها النقص دائماَ، ترسلك إلي ما يشابهها.


فلما يتحقق مطلوب الروح ويأذن الله بالفتوح، يرسل الله رسول الإلهام، ورسول الإلهام هذا ملك، فكل شخص معه ملك يرشـده ويوجِّهه ويلهمه 
ومعه شيطانٌ يزيِّن له ويوسوس له. ولما يأذن الله بالقرب للعبد: قد يكون نائماَ في أودية الدنيا، سواء كان محجوراَ عليه من النفس
حجرته في الملذات والشهوات والحظوظ، فهذا يكون مثل النائم في السجن، أو نائماَ في الطمأنينة وراحة البال ونعيم الدنيا، ونسى الآخرة ومطالب الروح ومطالب الله
فيأتي ملك الإلهام ويوقظه، ويقول له:  قم يا نائم من نومة الغفلة، أو رقدة الجهالة، فقد هُيّئت لك الغنائم الإلهية من الإسراء، والفتوحات والمكاشفات والملاطفات.


لتكملة باقي الموضوع اقرأ كتاب إشراقات الإسراء الجزء الأول
لفضيلة الشيخ فوزي محمد أبو زيد
[/url][/color]*

----------


## دموع ماطرة

===================================

----------


## دموع ماطرة

==================================================  ======

----------


## دموع ماطرة

==============================

----------


## دموع ماطرة

===================

----------


## ميرا محمد

*اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين*

----------

